
Using a Raspberry Pi honeypot to contribute data to DShield/ISC (2017) - fosco
https://isc.sans.edu/forums/diary/Using+a+Raspberry+Pi+honeypot+to+contribute+data+to+DShieldISC/22680/
======
fosco
[https://github.com/DShield-ISC/dshield](https://github.com/DShield-
ISC/dshield)

